# Height preferences for men



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright fellas, time for a poll, vote now! Got a feeling it's going to be one sided but you never know!

How tall are you and what do you prefer?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

5'11", and she can be my height or shorter in her tallest heels. . General preference, 5'4" or shorter. 

C


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Another 5'11 dude! Hoorah! 

For me I've always prefered a similar height but shorter too, 5'7 to 5'9 is ideal, slim window though - hence I'm picky as fk. Though I still remember when I was around 19, a small Vietnamese lady who was probably only around 5' got me infactuated with her with her charm, elegance, and confidence.

Never dated taller though


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

There was no option for "who the hell cares?" I've dated women just shy of 5' and in college, I went out briefly with a girl on the women's volleyball team. She checked in around 6' 2". My wife is 5' 5", my longest-term girlfriend before my wife was 5' 7".

I'm 5' 10".

Really, it never mattered one way or the other.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah I noticed - I screwed up the poll again!

Based on the number of replies/votes on this thread compared to the ladies version it seems men generally don't give a sh-t!


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm just over 6'3", and I have always preferred slender, petite females. Somewhere between 5'0" and 5'4" works for me.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm 6'3" and I picked I prefer them to be shorter, but how much shorter is the issue. The ideal height to me is 5'6" to 5'9" for a woman. My wife is shorter than that.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My current date is 5'7, STBX is 5'9, and I prefer it as I'm a leg man. Taller than me would feel weird though. Tallest I've ever dated was 5'10, my first, and I guess she set the standard darn it.



















Can never go wrong with that, just my taste 
Hwang Mi Hee btw - at 5'9


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm average 6-6" 

My preference back when I was single was tall , leggy women, that may have been influenced my social circle ,because I used to model and all the girls were tall. Added to that ,to me, they were more challenging, I have always liked aggressive women in bed.

However my wife is petite.
But ,she also has a tall preference in men, and does the aggression thing really good.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Average at 6'6"?!?!

Caribbean Man:


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> it seems men generally don't give a sh-t!


Yeah, add a DGAS option. I've dated, and I'm attracted to women of all shapes/sizes/heights. I'm 5'11" and if I had to pick a preference, it would probably be +/- 2" of my height. Things just line up better that way.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Agreed! But why didn't you vote? I'm standing alone at 1 vote ATM! lol


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

I could care less about the height. I'm 5'9", W is 5'4", and I've dated everything from 5'1" to 5'8".


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Can never go wrong with that, just my taste
> Hwang Mi Hee btw - at 5'9



You prefer Asian?
My preference was always Indian , Persian or Latin.

Malagha Jaberi = Hot.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Funny thing, occasionally someone will ask me how the sex works between my wife and I with the 14" height difference (it's almost always a female asking that question), and it's never been a problem for us, other than we can't really f*ck with her in a standing position unless she is standing on something.

There are many famous basketball players with very petite WAGS, Shaquille O'Neal is 7'1", and his most recent girlfriend is something like 5'2". Seems to work for them OK.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

keeper63 said:


> Funny thing, occasionally someone will ask me how the sex works between my wife and I with the 14" height difference (it's almost always a female asking that question), and it's never been a problem for us, other than we can't really f*ck with her in a standing position unless she is standing on something.
> 
> There are many famous basketball players with very petite WAGS, Shaquille O'Neal is 7'1", and his most recent girlfriend is something like 5'2". Seems to work for them OK.


My neighbor is 6'7" and his wife is 5'2". I've never asked how it "works" nor will I. Ha, ha. From what he says though all his previous girlfriends were over 5'11" and he only was attracted to tall women. Then he met his wife and married her within a year, 25 years running now.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Average at 6'6"?!?!
> 
> Caribbean Man:



I used to get that all the time in high school..

Haha!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Agreed! But why didn't you vote? I'm standing alone at 1 vote ATM! lol


Post another pic of Hee, and I'll vote.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Height has never really been an issue for me. I am 5'7" and have mostly dated women taller than me. It's funny though, my longest relationship before my ex wife was 5'5", my ex wife was 5'3" and my STBW is 5'5"...not sure what that means 

Sex with the height mismatch...not a big issue, you just have to be creative at times. For me and my experience, the two inch difference is just about right for maximum pleasure


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Caribbean Man said:


> You prefer Asian?
> My preference was always Indian , Persian or Latin.
> 
> Malagha Jaberi = Hot.


I AM Asian  So yes

Of course, I didn't end up married to what I usually go for, such is life.



> Post another pic of Hee, and I'll vote.












Now vote!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Now vote!


Done.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yay! 2 votes now! I'm no longer the sole opinion! lol


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Voted

I'm 6'1 and my wife is 5'9.


----------



## Boogiemaster (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm 5.9 and my wife is 5.4 but any height is ok with me.
I like women who you can have a laugh and a joke with.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Zero votes for taller women so far! Now come on, I'm sure there's someone out there who likes their amazons!!!


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

Well as usual, I am the hobbit of this group. 5'4" but I do not really care about height. I voted in the poll but it is not a deal breaker with me. I have been with women that are taller and shorter and it really makes no difference.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

5'11" and have always preferred petite women. The wife is 5'2". 102 lbs when we met. I don't think I've ever dated a woman over 5'5".


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm 5'-7"... Wife is 5'-4". Taller women are never interested (as well as many short women). And being short has limited my dating pool; I have been bluntly told this several times.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Makes no difference to me. My wife is five foot nothing with shoes on. I have dated women just as small, as tall as me, even one slightly taller and anywhere in between. Height has never been a mitigating factor. I will admit, my preference is a woman who at least attempts to take care of herself (fitness). I even dated a competitive body builder back in my late 20s.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Racer said:


> I'm 5'-7"... Wife is 5'-4". Taller women are never interested (as well as many short women). And being short has limited my dating pool; I have been bluntly told this several times.


It makes me wonder really, like if the average height for men is 5'9, why are people merely two inches shorter considered short? Is it because women prefer 6ft+? Rather polarising for the 80% of the male population!



> I even dated a competitive body builder back in my late 20s.


=O


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

keeper63 said:


> Funny thing, occasionally someone will ask me how the sex works between my wife and I with the 14" height difference (it's almost always a female asking that question), and it's never been a problem for us, other than we can't really f*ck with her in a standing position unless she is standing on something.


That's because tall people have long legs but not necessarily long torsos. The important parts match up quite well.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

6'4" and my wife is 5'5" (though I think she is actually shorter).

Never really mattered to me, though I can say that I never really have had an option of dating a women my height or taller.

I do recall being advised in high school by an older female coworker to date taller girls. She was tall (probably 5'10" or so) and implied she had issues getting shorter guys to ask her out.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> I do recall being advised in high school by an older female coworker to date taller girls. She was tall (probably 5'10" or so) and implied she had issues getting shorter guys to ask her out.


Aye, this is something I've attempted to avoid a discussion about. STBX was always secure, but I've met quite a few tall women especially amongst my ethnic who thought they were 'too tall', meh -> It's model material I say, and hot!


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Aye, this is something I've attempted to avoid a discussion about. STBX was always secure, but I've met quite a few tall women especially amongst my ethnic who thought they were 'too tall', meh -> It's model material I say, and hot!


My recollection is that it went both ways. She (and I suspect other taller women) were not entirely comfortable with their height (at least not during high school) so wanted a date who was taller so that would not stand out.

But I also recall her noting that guys who were her height or even just a bit shorter did not ask her out. So perhaps they were insecure?

We did not get much into the details, but it the conversation that we did have certainly was memorable.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I have found most tall men prefer tiny women. Protective instinct maybe? I'm just under 5'7" and very few tall guys ask me out. Usually they are 5'10" or under. And only a couple guys shorter than I have asked me out. Ex was a little over 6' if I recall... he was the tallest out of the men I had dated up until then. I've only dated one guy taller than that - I think he was 6'3"?

ETA sorry I popped into the men's clubhouse! I didn't look, I promise!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Aye, like my current date at 5'7 which is above average for her ethnic, though we're not really dating anymore thanks to me being stupid enough to attempt R with STBX -.- But anyways... aside from that...

Well, taller women are kinda like shorter guys in the dating world it seems -> they both fall outside the 'ideal preferences' of the majority.



EnjoliWoman said:


> I have found most tall men prefer tiny women. Protective instinct maybe? I'm just under 5'7" and very few tall guys ask me out. Usually they are 5'10" or under. And only a couple guys shorter than I have asked me out. Ex was a little over 6' if I recall... he was the tallest out of the men I had dated up until then. I've only dated one guy taller than that - I think he was 6'3"?
> 
> ETA sorry I popped into the men's clubhouse! I didn't look, I promise!


Eh? Ladies welcome of course 

Protective instinct? I don't know, my first was 5'10 and she sure as hell didn't need protection -> she dragged me into fights instead! which was when my protective instinct kicked in

But it never affected my preferences, but thats just me


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I know my H would prefer it if I were a tad taller, but he sweetly pretends that I'm just perfect as I am and makes a funny face like "ew" if I talk about "gee, it would be nice if I was taller to match up with your height a bit better".

But there are a few physical things that would be easier for us if our height difference wasn't so much. We have fun with it, though...we have to build, buy or fashion various type of "marital aids" to help us make up the difference.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well preferences are only really important in the first stages of a relationship I found, I've been infactuated by women definitely not my type, hell I even married one.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Well, taller women are kinda like shorter guys in the dating world it seems -> they both fall outside the 'ideal preferences' of the majority.


I don't know if it's preferences when it comes to tall women. My guess is that men, knowing that the majority of women prefer a taller guy, won't even bother to approach a taller woman. That, and/or the guy feels insecure about standing next to a taller gf/wife.

Never bothered me. I loved it when my 6 footer ex-gf wore heels, and towered over me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Aye, I'm much more cautious in my approach with taller women then I am with shorter ones, without a sign of interest from her I tend to move on to the next one. With STBX depending on her heels she could end up taller than me, but I loved it!

I just love long legs! I can't help it! Wonder if it was because my first set the standard, or simply because I'm just a leg man.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Aye, I'm much more cautious in my approach with taller women then I am with shorter ones, without a sign of interest from her I tend to move on to the next one. With STBX depending on her heels she could end up taller than me, but I loved it!
> 
> I just love long legs! I can't help it! Wonder if it was because my first set the standard, or simply because I'm just a leg man.



That's because taller women tend to be more dominant, at least from my experience.
Some guys fear tall women because their physical appearance can appear challenging to them, and that also translates to the bedroom. 
I've heard guys talk like that before.
However I've always liked above average height women especially those with legs and hips.
Lever shoulders and a graceful poise are were an asset too.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, judging by my first, and STBX... they are both dominant alright! But so am I, which kinda leads to love/hate relationships I guess... bah! Such is life!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Random said: "Well preferences are only really important in the first stages of a relationship I found..."

As I mentioned on the other thread, this isn't true for myself.

Sexual attraction is highly important for long term sustained good sex in a relationship, for me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Darn it, I guess I can't deny that I did find STBX attractive, she wasn't my type with her features, so she wasn't ideal when it comes to that preference... but... her long legs


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm 5'8" and have dated women slightly taller and slightly shorter, all the way down to much shorter. I really have no preference, but slightly taller was a bit awkward. My wife falls in the slightly shorter category. But, when she has heels on she goes to the slightly taller group, which I'm cool with. She turns a lot of heads all dressed up and in heels. It seems women care more about height than men do.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Convection said:


> There was no option for "who the hell cares?" I've dated women just shy of 5' and in college, I went out briefly with a girl on the women's volleyball team. She checked in around 6' 2". My wife is 5' 5", my longest-term girlfriend before my wife was 5' 7".
> 
> I'm 5' 10".
> 
> Really, it never mattered one way or the other.


Yep. this would have been my answer too.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I would prefer not to be adjusting the car seat and mirrors all the time. And really, there's something creepy about the Olsen twins as grown women-baby-gelflings. A big height difference I think is a big deal if coupled with a noticeable age difference. Come on if you're a foot taller and 10-12 years older than your GF, what's THAT about?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> I would prefer not to be adjusting the car seat and mirrors all the time.


lol!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Yea, again height just isn't the deal breaker or maker. Not that my wife looks like this but yea, my type of woman 










My wife is nonetheless gorgeous and in excellent shape for 51.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> That's because taller women tend to be more dominant, at least from my experience.
> Some guys fear tall women because their physical appearance can appear challenging to them, and that also translates to the bedroom.


See, that s*** just eggs me on to assert myself. The volleyball player I dated was in quite good physical shape. She intimidated a lot of guys - but she was taken aback when I boldly approached her.

Dominance is only about 10% physical. Remember:


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Convection said:


> See, that s*** just eggs me on to assert myself. The volleyball player I dated was in quite good physical shape. She intimidated a lot of guys - but she was taken aback when I boldly approached her.
> 
> Dominance is only about 10% physical. Remember:


Yep taken down some six footers just by being aggressive.

Didn't always work, hence the bent nose and scars on my lip.


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm 6'0", wife is 5'0". I have dated all different heights, but I like short, curvy women. I had a friend who is 6'7" that dated a 4'10" woman. He liked that she could give a BJ with both of them standing.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Convection said:


> See, that s*** just eggs me on to assert myself. The volleyball player I dated was in quite good physical shape. She intimidated a lot of guys - but she was taken aback when I boldly approached her.
> 
> Dominance is only about 10% physical. Remember:


Lol,
Random needs to see this^^^one!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I just woke up and have to work soon, I have to see what?


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

l'm 6ft and l just adore little women , petite too , that's just what attracts me.
For my height l'd always prefer to be 5'11.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

drerio said:


> Yea, again height just isn't the deal breaker or maker. Not that my wife looks like this but yea, my type of woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow , me's never had a muscly women.
Just imagine that grip , woo l good do things with that :smthumbup:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> l'm 6ft and l just adore little women , petite too , that's just what attracts me.
> For my height l'd always prefer to be 5'11.


You PREFER to be one inch shorter? 

BTW it seems the voting patterns / responses seem to consistent no matter how tall the man is.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

"They're all the same height in the dark" - Mae West


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

4'11" to 5'3" with womanly curves is heaven for me.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I am 5'8" and my wife is 5'2". I love it! She is petite everywhere. However, in spite of being only 5'2" she is all legs! Instead of posting here, I have some pics in my profile If you want to see.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

While height is not a deal breaker for me, one of the more attractive women i have ever seen was 6 inches taller than me.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I did have this Croatian war goddess working for me once. Blonde, blue eyed 6'1" or 6'2" built like a comic book superhero. She routinely wore 3" or 4" heels and skin tight mini dresses. She drank homemade grappa. Sort of in a league of her own, awesome-wise.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

My wife is 6'-3" Her Father was 6'-8" One of her Uncles was 6'-10" She comes from a tall family

I'm 6'-6". When we were much younger, the combination of high heels and poofier hair made her appear exactly my height. It's never bother either of us.

Tall women sometimes take a fantastic amount of ostracism from their peers when they're growing up. Some of them develop bad posture in the form of a permanent slouch from shame.

We've raised our daughters to be proud of their height.


----------

